# Kröte(n) umsiedeln?



## Luna (17. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,


eine __ Erdkröte wohnt neuerdings an meinen Teich. Möchte diese aber gerne umsiedeln (jaja, ich weiss.... sie sind geschützt.... eben deshalb möchte ich sie umsiedeln), da meine 4 Hunde einen heidenspass daran haben sie zu jagen :shock
 Ich möchte nicht wissen was sie tun wenn sie die Kröte mal erwischen sollten..... 

Wie weit sollte man sie umsiedeln um wenigstens ein kleines bisschen sicher zu sein, dass sie nicht mehr zurück kommt?? 50, 100 Kilometer? 
Mir wäre die Strecke egal, nur für die Kröte ist es hier sicher auch nicht so angenehm. (Für uns eigentlich auch nicht, denn es geht ziemlich wild im Garten zu.)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hi Christine,

die Hunde nehmen die Kröte nur ein einziges Mal ins Maul, danach werden sie es nie wieder versuchen, bzw. abstand von __ Kröten halten. Die schmecken nämlich absolut bäh  (eher gesagt das Krötensekret was sie zur Abwehr abgeben). Deswegen haben sie ja auch nur wenige Freßfeinde. Unsere zwei Cocker schauen Kröten nicht mal mehr mit dem Arsch an

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hi Christine,

unsere Katzen, die ja auf alles, was sich bewegt, reagieren, lassen von __ Kröten "die Finger". 

Vielleicht sorgst Du lieber für ein paar hübsche Verstecke fürs Krötchen. Sie dankt es Dir mit dem Vertilgen von allmöglichem Ungeziefer.


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallöchen,

ich würde auch zusehen, dass du die __ Kröten irgendwie halten kannst. Die Dinger sind nämlich mächtig im Garten nützlich von wegen der __ Schnecken usw.

Was du machen kannst, ist beim Laichen etwas die Population zu beeinflussen, sprich die Laichketten zu entfernen oder zu verkürzen.
In meinem Teich habe ich auch min. eine ausgewachsene Kröte und hatte diesjahr eine schöne Perlenschnur Laich (bekämpft) dachte ich. Einige Kaulis waren doch zu sehen. Aber wir sind ja alle irgendwie Naturfreunde und die Kröten quaken  ja NICHT!!!!

Gruß Combicard


----------



## elkop (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

meine beiden katzen bringen __ kröten gnadenlos um, wenn sich eine durch das katzenloch in die garage und von dort in die wirtschaftsräume verirrt. fressen tun sie sie natürlich nicht.


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*



combicard schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich würde auch zusehen, dass du die __ Kröten irgendwie halten kannst. Die Dinger sind nämlich mächtig im Garten nützlich von wegen der __ Schnecken usw.
> 
> ...



Hallo Combicard,

woher sollen denn die nützlichen Kröten kommen, wenn Du den Laich entfernst. 
Was übrigens gesetzlich verboten ist! Kröten sind - wie alle einheimischen Amphibien ganzjährig geschützt - das gilt auch für den Laich!
Die Kaulquappen tun doch niemanden etwas und es überleben eh wenig genug. Das hat mit "irgendwie Naturfreund" nichts zu tun, das ist nur irgendwie 

Mit verständnislosen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## combicard (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Else............

ich habe ncihts gegen __ Kröten ganz im  Gegentum, denn sonst würde ich sie in meinem Teich nicht dulden (Desetzeslage mal ausgeschlossen).
Nur ist es sicherlich auch für dich schwierig 1500 und mehr  kaulquappen zu beherbergen und weiterzuenwickeln.

Insofern finde ich es legitim für eine gesunde Auslese zu sorgen. oder liege ich damit falsch

Gruß combicard


----------



## Christine (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Combicard,

ja - damit liegst Du falsch. Für die natürliche Auslese sorgt Mutter Natur schon ganz alleine. Und glaub mir, sie kann es besser als Du. 

Und nein, es ist nicht legitim - s.o.

Gruß  Christine


----------



## combicard (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Ja sicher , aber wer will den Lieblingen schon den Verzehr vieler fremder eier zumuten?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Christine (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Axel,

wieso zumuten? Fressen ist doch ihre Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Und wenn es nicht schmeckt, fressen sie es nicht.

Gruß Christine


----------



## combicard (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Blumenelse,

ich hatte ja in diesem Jahr (zum ersten mal) einige Hunder Laicheier der __ Kröten  "zu betetreuen". Ich muss sagen, aus Unwissenheit und in "weiser Voraussicht" habe ich die Kröteneier entfernt. Kann sein, dass meine Liebling sich daran vergangen hätten, aber ich wollte es nicht darauf ankommen lassen. allerdings kümmere ich mich rührend um die überlebenden Kröten, da sie ja für einen Garten wirklich Gold wert sind. verschiedene habe ich aus meinen Lichtschächten gerettet und in die Feiheit entlassen. Und wenn sich eines der "Mädels" im Teich sehen lässt bleibt er unbehelligt.
versprochen, im nächsten Jahr bin ich "liberaler".

Gruß Combicard


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*



> verschiedene habe ich aus meinen Lichtschächten gerettet und in die Feiheit entlassen



Super, Du hast Sie aus Ihrer Wohnung geworfen


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hi Andy,

das kannst Du so auch nicht sagen. 
Denn es gibt leider genug Lichtschächte, aus denen sie von alleine nicht wieder rauskommen. Und dauerhaft möchten sie da bestimmt nicht wohnen.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Ich frag mal nach, wenn ich wieder eine
da unten treffe


----------



## combicard (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hi CoolNiro,

leider habe ich in meinen Lichtschächten noch keinen Krötenfahrstuhl und auf die Rolltreppe wollten die nicht

Gruß Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Denen reicht eigentlich das Loch im Schacht, wo das 
Wasser abläuft, da graben sich die nämlich durch,
oder glaubt Ihr die springen von oben in den Schacht ?

Das Nahrungsangebot ist im Schacht super.

Habt Ihr alle wasserdichte Schächte ?
Na dann wünsch ich Euch gute Fenster-
dichtungen und empfehle Höhlensalmler
fürs Kelleraquarium 

Hier gibts einen netten Erfahrungsbericht:
http://green-24.de/forum/ktopic49049--1-0.html

Gruß
Andy


----------



## elkop (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

hallo andy, 
ich war auch immer deiner ansicht. eines jahres hat meine hündin ständig ganz interessiert in den schacht gestarrt. als ich auch starrte, sah ich eine kröte da unten sitzen. und weil ich dachte, dass die da ja wieder rauskann, habe ich mich nicht weiters drum gekümmert. im nächsten frühling konnte ich das knochengerüst der kröte entdecken 

seit ich teichianerin bin und mein verhältnis zu __ kröten (und mittlerweile auch molchen) noch inniger geworden ist, hat göga die schächte mit streckmetall gesichert. also von oben jedenfalls kann jetzt niemand mehr rein, außer er ist so winzig, dass er durch die schlitze im metall passt.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Elke,

klar gibts mal solche Ausnahmen mit
unschönem Ende, man kann halt auch
nicht jede Straße sperren...

In der Regel kommen die __ Kröten trotzdem
von unten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Denen reicht eigentlich das Loch im Schacht, wo das
> Wasser abläuft, da graben sich die nämlich durch,
> oder glaubt Ihr die springen von oben in den Schacht ?
> 
> ...




Hi Andy,

nee, reinspringen tun die bestimmt nicht freiwillig. Höchstens reinfallen wenn sie an ner Hauswand langlaufen. (mein Nachbar hat jeden Frühjahr das Problem wenn die __ Frösche/__ Kröten/__ Molche zu mir wollen - die passen durch ziemlich enge Ritzen,vor allem als Jungtiere -  der bringt dann manchmal pro Woche 6-7 Amphibien aus seinen Schächten in meinen Garten) Oder glaubst Du die Kröten die ich immer mal im Straßengully finde sind durch die Kanalisation gekommen (mit nem Preßlufthammer). Erdkröten und Grasfrösche graben sich nicht selbst metertief durch gewachsenes Erdreich nehmen aber gerne vorhandene Lücken, Rohre, ect, an. Pelobates fuscus schafft es (in lockerem) Boden aber sich bis zu 2m tief einzubuddeln (die hat aber auch dafür die nötige Ausrüstung - eine "gehärtete" Grabschauffel am Fuß)
Wenn sie dort gefangen sind richten die sich auch schon mal notgedrungen häuslich ein in so einem Lichtschacht. Futter finden sie ja meist genug (Insekten, __ Asseln, Schneckchen, fette __ Spinnen) Wasser zum trinken ist meist auch kein Problem und einen Tagesunterschlupf finden sie auch im Abfluß, reingefallenes Laub, oder sie kratzen sich wenn möglich ne passende Höhlung aus

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Frank,



> Erdkröten und Grasfrösche graben sich nicht selbst metertief durch gewachsenes Erdreich



letztes Jahr im November, wie ich meinen Vorgarten mit
*gewachsenem Erdreich *in einen Teich umgebaut habe
fand ich ein *Erdkröten* Weibchen in einem meiner 2 Mini-
becken beim laichen, das Männchen hat der Bagger in
*1 Meter Tiefe *ausgegraben !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Moin.

Ich bin derzeit auch immer wieder am retten von Jungkröten. Eine _Bufo bufo_ habe ich gestern aus dem frei stehenden Mörtelkübel geholt.
Beim Wassernachfüllen habe ich sie zufällig darin entdeckt. Da in dem Kübel nicht mal die Unterwasserpflanzen den letzten Winter überstanden hatten (durchgefroren) ist das sicherlich der falsche Ort für eine Überwinterung.
Die Kröte kann eigentlich nur durch das umgebende Unkraut  in den Mini gelangt sein. 

Eine weitere jungendliche Kröte _Bufo viridis_ lief mir vor dem Pferdestall vor die Füße. Da das Pferd in den Stall sollte und die Katzen am Abend ebenfalls noch draußen waren, habe ich sie erstmal die 10m Richtung Teich getragen. 
Die Wechselkröten sind bei uns zumindest im Frühjahr tagsüber in den vorhandenen Spalten der Scheunenfundamente und Betonplatten (eine ist gebrochen) zu finden - wenn sie denn nicht doch im Teich herumlungern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hi Andy,

bei dir hat ein Erdkrötenweibchen ganz allein im November !!!  in einem Miniteich gelaicht, wärend ihr Stecher schon rund 1m tief im Winterquatier hockte (höchstwahrscheinlich in einem ehemaligen Mäusebau, bei mir finde ich auch immer mal welche in verlassenen Wühlmausgängen). Bei mir laichen __ Kröten immer nur Paarweise (im Frühjahr)

Mfg Frank


----------



## Eugen (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ...letztes Jahr im November, wie ich meinen Vorgarten mit
> *gewachsenem Erdreich *in einen Teich umgebaut habe
> fand ich ein *Erdkröten* Weibchen in einem meiner 2 Mini-
> becken beim laichen, das Männchen hat der Bagger in
> *1 Meter Tiefe *ausgegraben !!



  und der Storch bringt die Kinder


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Frank, hallo Eugen,

tja, weiß der Geier, war aber so.
Die Dame hab ich sogar noch fotografiert,
das Sie im Wasser war sieht man noch an
den __ Wasserlinsen (9.November)

Das Männchen war vor dem Bagger auf 
Bild 2 wie gesagt in 1 Meter Tiefe. Ob die
2 zusammengehören ist ja nicht gesagt,
Ehering hatten Sie keinen. Aber die nicht
allzu weite Entfernung spricht dafür.
Luftlinie 2 Meter (14.November).

Mäuse hab ich keine und auch keine anderen
Gänge oder Hohlräume.

Ob die Dame im Wasser gelaicht hat nehme ich mal
an, da Erdkrötenweibchen sonst doch eher nicht im
Wasser sitzen, oder?

Vielleicht ist bei mir ja alles zeitlich anders aufgrund
der höheren Temperaturen durch den ständigen
Grundwasserzulauf im ganzen Bereich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hi Andy,

bei uns sitzen immer wieder Erdkröten im Wasser ohne zu laichen. An heißen Tagen, um sich abzukühlen, an kalten Tagen um sich aufzuwärmen. Und einige von denen sind aufgrund ihrer Größe garantiert Weibchen. Einige haben sich auch angewöhnt, abends unter einer der Lampen zu sitzen. Und das kann auch schon mal im Wasser sein.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

hallo Christine,

na ist doch super, dann war Sie da
bestimmt zum aufwärmen 

Der "Mann" war trotzdem in 1 Meter Tiefe 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## combicard (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kröte(n) umsiedeln?*

Hallo Foris,

Bei mir ist auch eine Kröte ständig im Teich und hält nur ab ubd zu ihren Schnabel aus dem Wasser. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die sich schon ihr Winterquartier kuschelig einrichtet. 
Mittlerweile sind meine Lichtschächte auch Krötenfest. Es gab da einen Spalt von ca. 5cm, den die Biester genutzt haben, sich da reinzuzwängen.

Gruß Axel


----------

